# Locked Turbo Boost Time Limit to 28 sec's and now i can't unlock it



## Migsil (May 1, 2020)

Hello guys, so i wanted to make my computer (lenovo y50-70) faster so i thought if set my turbo boost multiplier to 30 and set a long boost time like 28 secs i could get a "permanentish" 3ghz clock, then i started to have some thermal throttling problems (new replacement cooling fans are trash vs stock ones) and i had to go back and get the timer to the stock 0.25 when i tried to do that i couldn't and that's why im asking for help.

This are my main settings right now, i've disabled the turbo but i wanted to have it on but just change the timers.
On the little squares with arrows on the right window i try to click them but the arrow just flashes and nothing changes.


----------



## Migsil (Jun 15, 2021)

Still waiting for help :'(


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 15, 2021)

delete the program


----------



## Migsil (Jun 15, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> delete the program


Thank you for your answer.

I already tried, and downloaded a new version, and still doesn't unlock.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 15, 2021)

Most laptops with 4th Gen CPUs lock the turbo power limits in the BIOS. Once the power limits are locked by the BIOS, you cannot unlock them using ThrottleStop.



Migsil said:


> the timer to the stock 0.25


The stock turbo time limit is 28 seconds and your CPU is locked to 28 seconds.

Post some pictures of ThrottleStop 9.3. Does the TPL window show a lock icon beside the power limit settings? Guess what that means. She is locked.



Migsil said:


> Still waiting for help :'(


Here is a link to the ThrottleStop forum. Most questions are answered fairly quickly if you post them in the correct forum. 









						ThrottleStop
					

Optimize and tweak your Intel processor




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 15, 2021)

Migsil said:


> Thank you for your answer.
> 
> I already tried, and downloaded a new version, and still doesn't unlock.


what model processor do you have


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 15, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> what model processor do you have


His screenshot shows Core i7-4710HQ. Most of these are power limit locked by the BIOS.


----------



## Migsil (Jun 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Most laptops with 4th Gen CPUs lock the turbo power limits in the BIOS. Once the power limits are locked by the BIOS, you cannot unlock them using ThrottleStop.
> 
> 
> The stock turbo time limit is 28 seconds and your CPU is locked to 28 seconds.
> ...



Thank you for your anwer, here in the screenshot you can see that it is locked, the question is that it wasn't, i locked it, before that i could change it, an i was using 0.25 sec on turbo timer. Just wanted to be able to use turbo again because eveytime i use it in instant throttles.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 17, 2021)

You have a check mark in the Lock box on the right hand side. Clear that check mark, press OK, exit ThrottleStop and shut down your computer. When you boot back up, take another screenshot of the Turbo Power Limits window.


----------



## Migsil (Jun 18, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> You have a check mark in the Lock box on the right hand side. Clear that check mark, press OK, exit ThrottleStop and shut down your computer. When you boot back up, take another screenshot of the Turbo Power Limits window.


Thank you for your reply. Here is the screenshot.





Already unchecked that mark, and it allowed me to change the turbo time limit (green line) to the value I wanted but it seems to take no effect because it still appears the little lock on the left and upper in the MSR Turbo Limits still appears the 28 secs limit. So I'm not sure if it made a difference or not.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 18, 2021)

The MSR Turbo Limits section shows what values the power limits register is currently set to.
PL1 = 47W, PL2 = 58W and the turbo time limit is set to 28 seconds. These are the typical default values that many 4th Gen CPUs use. My 4700MQ uses these values.

In the Turbo Power Limits section below that, you can request different values. The lock icon on the left side indicates that the turbo power limits register is locked. The TDP Level Control option is also locked. You can make changes to the requested power limits or to the requested turbo time limit but the CPU is going to ignore your request because it is locked.

The BIOS on many 4th Gen laptops lock the power limit register so trying to make any sort of change is not going to work. Requesting a turbo time limit of 0.2500 seconds is pointless. That request does nothing. Unless you find a modified BIOS that unlocks the power limit register, you might as well check the Disable Power Limit Control option. Requesting different values on a locked CPU is not going to do anything for you.


----------

